# Good boy, Theo!



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

I thought you guys might enjoy this... training Theo, using beef jerky (one of his favorite treats!)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alex*

Alex

Your Theo is amazing-what a gorgeous puppy!!:wavey:


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Thanks, Karen!  I like yours too. 

Theo's quite easy to train too - veeeeeeeery food motivated.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great job Theo! He is getting so big. What a handsome fellow he is.


----------



## Kirsten (Jun 18, 2013)

That is awesome! Good job Theo!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Gosh what a good boy you are Theo!
Oh so handsome AND smart


----------



## DJdogman (Apr 23, 2013)

Great control! That's something my guys should aspire to


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Theo....Good boy! You are a very handsome youngster.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Great job theo. How old are you and how long did it take you to learn that?


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Strong will power right there!  Great job!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

bemyangell said:


> Great job theo. How old are you and how long did it take you to learn that?


Thanks, everyone!

He's 21 weeks old now.  I started training him and taking him to puppy classes the 2nd day we got him (when he was only 7 weeks old.) 

He learned to "leave it" in about 3-4 days. I praise and reward him generously.


----------



## amy89 (May 21, 2014)

He is such a big boy now! So cute


----------



## laurelcrs (Sep 30, 2014)

He's getting so big! How adorable!


----------



## thorbreafortuna (Jun 9, 2013)

He is adorable and such a good boy. Check out this recent thread, the poster has directly requested your input, specifically she's looking for a breeder and wants to know who Theo's breeder is.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showpost.php?p=5108042


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Theo*

I love THEO'S big paws!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great job Theo, you're getting so big and becoming such a handsome boy. 

Great job Mom!


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

thorbreafortuna said:


> He is adorable and such a good boy. Check out this recent thread, the poster has directly requested your input, specifically she's looking for a breeder and wants to know who Theo's breeder is.
> Golden Retrievers : Golden Retriever Dog Forums - View Single Post - Breeder Recommendations in NJ


Thanks, I just responded to it.  

@ Karen : His nose and paws were the first things I noticed about him when he was a baby. 

@ Carolina : Thank you! I do try to train him regularly... although I overslept and missed a class today.


----------



## peacekeeper (Apr 17, 2014)

Thats amazing... great job Theo!


----------

